# Hi everyone........



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi zannta,

Welcome to the forum...

The following list comes from Apiservices website... 

Good luck, and have fun.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Bienen Ruck
Kleineibstätterstr. 8
D-97633 Saal/Saale 
Germany 
Tel.: 09762/305 
Fax: 09762/6448 
Email: [email protected]
Web: home.t-online.de/home/bienen-ruck/ruck.htm

BIENEN-VOIGT & WARNHOLZ 
Itzehoer Ch. 57
D-24768 Rendsburg
Germany
Tel.: +49/4331/4602-0
Fax: +49/4331/4602-99
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.warnholz.de
Carl Fritz
Immenweg 1
D-97638 Mellrichstadt
Germany
Tel.: 09776 8115 
Fax: 09776 / 7126 
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.carl-fritz.de
Imkerei Müller 
Stadelbergerstr. 2A
D-82256 Fürstenfeldbruck 
Germany
Tel.: (08141) 621632 
Fax: (08141) 621634
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.imkerei-mueller.de/index.html
KOCH KG
Hauptstr. 67
Postfach 1252
D 77725 Oppenau/Schwarzwald
Germany
Tel.: 07804/520
Fax: 07804/2287
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.imkerei.com/imkerei-technik/

Hamag
Wolfgang Reider
D-86807 Buchloe
Germany
Tel.: (08241) 910101
Fax: (08241) 910102
Web: www.hamag-maschinenbau.de
Hammann
PO Box 1261
D-67457 Hassloch
Germany
Tel.: 06324/3001
Fax: 06324/58543
Magazin - Imkerei im Weltmaßstab
Säntisweg 23 
D-88161 Lindenberg 
Tel.: 08381 4576 
Germany
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.bienen.de/magazinimker/
NASSENHEIDER - Joachim Weiland Werkzeugbau
Zimlermannsgasse 2
D-15366 Dahlwitz-Hoppegarten
Germany
Te.l: 03342-30 31 21
Fax: 03342-30 31 21
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.imkerei.com/nassenheider/
Naturlandimker
Waldimkerei Am Losenberg Josef Koller Am Losenberg 1
D-92699 Irchenrieth
Germany
Tel.: (09659)870
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.naturlandimker.de
Rauchboy
H.Tuerksch
Bleibtreustr.7
D-47137 Duisburg
Germany
Tel. & Fax: +49 (0) 203/446668 
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.rauchboy.de.vu
Schley - Instrumental Insemination of Bee Queen
Am Holzapfelbaum 21
D-35444 Biebertal-Vetzberg
Germany
Tel.: (06409) 80 150
Fax: (06409) 80 151
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.besamungsgeraet.de/shortin.html

SPÜRGIN GdbR 
Teninger Straße 1 
D-79312 Emmendingen
Germany 
Tel.: 0049-7641-8484
Fax: 0049-7641-8493
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.spuergin.de
Stellengesuche 
Suche Ausbildungsstelle als Imker 
Sauer Bernd Friedensstraße 36
D-74746 Höpfingen 
Germany
Tel.: 06283/1407 
Email: [email protected] 
Web: www.lvbi.de/sei/boerse.htm
Werner
Hauptstrase 32-36
D-35510 Butzbach/Ebersgöns
Germany
Tel.: 066447/6023
Fax: 06447/6816
Web: www.werner-seip.de
Wienold
Dirlammer Strasse 20
Postfach 15
D-36341 Lauterbach / Hessen
Germany
Tel.: 06641 / 3068 - 3069
Faw: 06641 / 3060


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Welcome zssnta, sounds like you are starting out on the right foot. Preparing by studying and getting your equipment prepared prior to your bees showing up will save you a lot of failure and make the experience more gratifying. 

Definition:

BeeHaver: Someone who obtains honeybees then don’t manage them. Then wonders why their bees always die and they never get any honey.


BeeKeeper: 1) Person who obtains honeybees, expands their knowledge on beekeeping and is a good Shepard of their stock. 
2)Person who has healthy honeybees and produces bountiful honey crops and other products form the hive.
3) Person who threw study and practical experience can educate others on the subject of Honeybees.
4) Person who is considered by many to be a little strange for their fascination on insects, and a little crazy for their fascination of Stinging insects. 


Good luck and welcome to Beesource.


----------



## zaanta (Nov 27, 2009)

*Hi BeeCurious,
Thank you so much for the list of German owners.
I'm so happy to have so much help available.
david*


----------

